# Haynie 23' Bigfoot



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

anyone running a Haynie Bigfoot?i'd like to get your thoughts on the boat as i have sold the hotrod boat and am getting back into fishing.




thanks,allen


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

PM , BASSFREAKS on this forum and he will give you the Skinny.. AWESOME BOAT


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

*23' Haynie*

I believe the 22' sea chaser with a 2003 150 Yamaha to be the ultimate combination offshore, bay, flats, back bay, bone fish, crappiethon, riverrunner, catfish, bream, striper, reds, flounder, duck hunting, deer hunting, alligator, trotline, gilnet, crabpot, competitive sheephead tournament, and pleasure cruising boat ever made. Now we just need to make it catch more fish. But to answer your question, wait, what was the question?

Later,

Joey


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh.............................I'm sorry...................................I thought this was the opinions on 23 ft Haynie Bigfoot thread.

I see I stumbled into the Sea Chaser is the best all-round boat thread.



LOL


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Reel Bender said:


> Oh.............................I'm sorry...................................I thought this was the opinions on 23 ft Haynie Bigfoot thread.
> 
> I see I stumbled into the Sea Chaser is the best all-round boat thread.
> 
> LOL


While your at it look at, Blazer bay, Explorer, Pathfinder, Kenner, Bay stealth, K2marine, Ranger, Skeeter, Robalo, Champion, Flats Cat, Shallow sport, Tran Sport, Triton, El Pescador, LOLOLOLOLOL LOL LOL

REALLY GUYS THIS THREAD IS ABOUT HAYNIE BOATS!!!!! Haynie boats are great!!! So many people will try to tell you"MINE IS BETTER" But really ignore all the fluff and look at the options and make up your mind on what boat will suit your needs..

I have crawled allover the Bigfoots and can not find a single thing wrong with them, Smooth, dry, shallow ect.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Levi...............you left a few out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
We now return to the Discussion about Haynie Boats.

As Red says, you may want to PM Bassfreaks.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Me and a couple of other guys were fishing one day in March with a guy who runs a Bigfoot in Baffin. We were fishing in the afternoon in front of a cold front and we ended up in the cold front. We had between a 5 - 10 mile run back in at least a 30 mph wind and four to five foot seas. All I remember is he kept saying, "We're alright boys! We're alright!". Wouldn't say I was scared, but that's definitely the most nervous I've been in a boat. Haynie brought us back safely and that boat took a beating. They are definitely well made boats. I also had a Seadrifter for a few years that I beat the hell of and never had a problem with it.


----------



## southtexasseagull (Mar 23, 2007)

The Haynie boat is a really great boat, i have been around them for about 6 years. The new Haynie boat is one of the best boats he has built.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

A technicality, but if you want your PM to go through, you'll PM Bassfreeks instead of Bassfreaks.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Reel Bender said:


> Levi...............you left a few out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> We now return to the Discussion about Haynie Boats.
> 
> As Red says, you may want to PM Bassfreaks.


 Sorry I will get right on that..lol lol lol


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I run the 21T, wouldn't own another boat. Thought about the Bigfoot but just didn't need a 23' boat right now. You can't go wrong with the 23', big dry ride, shallower than you would believe a V-Hull Tunnel will get, handles and rides like a cadillac. Go see Chris or Brian they will give you a ride in one and you can make up your own mind


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Awsome boats*

I don't own the Big foot, But I do run the 20' flats. I have had mine for 8 years, and I don't baby it. The quality is AWSOME! They're just rock solid boats.

FB


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

*** Haynie Bigfoot ***

I have had my Bigfoot for almost 2 years...I got lucky (very lucky) and stumbled upon it. Best stumble I ever had...rides great, shallow or choppy. Brian at Chris' Marine in Aransas Pass will hook you up!!!


----------



## Mowdyman (May 11, 2006)

23' Bigfoot is a very nice boat. I thave 4 neighbors running them. Two have 200 Optimax and 2 w/ 225's. When one neighbor said he needed a boat I took him for a ride in the other neighbor's Bigfoot and he placed his order that day. Personally I think a 200hp is great for that boat. I have a Mowdy and love it. Deep V w/ pocket tunnel and runs real shallow. You will have to wait longer for a Mowdy then a Bigfoot. I have 3 enighbors running Mowdy's.


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Mowdyman, you live in an awesome neighborhood.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Foot?*

Will the bigfoot really get up in a foot of water like the website says?

http://www.hayniebayboats.com/about_bigfoot.htm


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Some feet are bigger than others...but if properly rigged, it can get up in some skinny stuff. I run a 4 blade "Texas Cup" prop which I think is pretty common...


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

It will get up skinny, I have gotten my 21T up in a little over a foot. Thats a sharp red/white 21T on the 21 Tunnel page lol


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

lol, nice poke about that red/white 21T on the Haynie site FOOL!!!!!

I just don't know about that motor you put on there. lol

my neighbor has a nice little yellow 21T and his runs great.

I've been in several 23 Big's and they are great all-around boats. they are not speed demons (50-54 WOT) (ones that i've been in) but they will run and draft shallow, handle chop really well, turn nicely and actually have some reverse for a tunnel boat.

I was looking at either the 23 Big or the 24 HO, but couldn't pass up the deal I got on the boat I'm in now.

Capt. Forrest


Hey Fool--- let me know when you are going to be down again.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*SPECS on a BIGFOOT*

Anyone have some specs on this hull? Draft at rest, weight, beam, gunnel height, etc. Didn't see any on the web page. Looks like one heck of a boat.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The draft on a 23 bigfoot is 10", the weight is 1400lbs,the gunnel height is 14",the beam is 8ft,and i will be more than happy to demo are make you a deal on one of the best bayboat on the water


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Mowdyman said:


> 23' Bigfoot is a very nice boat. I thave 4 neighbors running them. Two have 200 Optimax and 2 w/ 225's. When one neighbor said he needed a boat I took him for a ride in the other neighbor's Bigfoot and he placed his order that day. Personally I think a 200hp is great for that boat. I have a Mowdy and love it. Deep V w/ pocket tunnel and runs real shallow. You will have to wait longer for a Mowdy then a Bigfoot. I have 3 enighbors running Mowdy's.


Just make a run through Pelican Cove and count the Haynies or check out all the guides out of Hampton running the BF. Great ride and runs plenty skinny. Good to see ya posting Mowdyman!!!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

oh Tight Knot----

it doesn't always have to be about Hampton's. I do believe that Cove Harbor has just as many Haynie's going out of there on a morning. LOL

I hope you are getting ready for the weekend.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Hey Chris whats with that Bumble Bee looking Haynie sittin in the lot....gotta be yours HAHA

Hamptons, Cove, Port A, every where you look you see Haynies, I get at least 2 pm's a week from people saying hey saw your red and white haynie this weekend, that red and white sure turned out to be a popular color!!!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> Hey Chris whats with that Bumble Bee looking Haynie sittin in the lot....gotta be yours HAHA
> 
> Hamptons, Cove, Port A, every where you look you see Haynies, I get at least 2 pm's a week from people saying hey saw your red and white haynie this weekend, that red and white sure turned out to be a popular color!!!


I saw you all over the bay this past weekend. We're ya'll down here? LOL.
Tight Knot


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

No thats not my bumble bee haynie that is brett carron's new boat im just waiting on the rest of my $ it looks like it might be hard to hide for brett yall all need to be looking for the new burn boat im building it is going to be interesting very shallow very fast thats all for now should be reveiled at the boat show?


----------

